# Where have the Solar Glo Lamps gone?



## SarahJane (Jun 2, 2016)

Hi. I was curious to know if other people in the herp community were annoyed as I am about being unable to purchase Solar Glo lamps by Exo Terra. 

I have a lot of confidence in this lamp; lots of UVB output and nice and hot, fabulous for turtles and great for certain enclosures where it would be difficult to have two light fittings. 

If there is a rep for Exo Terra that services the Gold Coast I'd love to hear from you. Alternatively does anyone know WHERE I might be able to purchase these (reliably too would be nice)?

Thanks Sarah Jane


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jun 3, 2016)

Hi Sarah, you can buy them here it's where I get mine http://www.abdfreptilesupplies.com.au/index.php?route=product/product&path=61_76&product_id=223


Cheers Rick


----------



## SarahJane (Jun 7, 2016)

Thanks Rick! I just ordered some. 

Sarah Jane


----------

